# Pull starter assembly shot



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have an old Murray 22" Model 22261X92 push mower with a Briggs & Straton 3.5 HP Quantum Model 100708 Type 3112 Code 88021805. 

It has the retractable pull rope type starter assembly which is shot. The rope no longer recoils back into the starter assembly and just lays there fully extended. I tried removing the starter assembly and disassembled it. The recoil spring was not broken and I reassembled the starter assembly and the rope would recoil properly. I got about 3 pulls and the starter assembly springs let go again. I think it is time for a new recoil starter assembly.

I looked around on the internet and found a few websites that sell the starter assembly which is Briggs & Stratton part# 490647.

The cheapest one I could find was a little over $52 and it went up from there! I bought the mower used many years ago for $35. I have bought another new mower in the mean time but I would like to save this one if economically possible. 

Does anyone know of a cheaper place that sells these? Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Any idea's or suggestions on this? Wanted to bump this back up to the top. Getting a 2nd lawn mower running would be a BIG help with putting some of the family helpers to work cutting the lawn.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

well tf admin, lol I have had the same issue many times resulting in cussing and kicking. :argh: Coils are very, well springy, and they do fly all over the garage. there is a spindle that goes through the hole in the assembly which has the rope's pulley on it, and below it I think there is a notch that pulls the spring end around to make it pull and result in pulling back like it should, the notch that is there may be broken, you said the coil comes undone after a few pulls. I have the same issue with my honda 22'' mower and all my chainsaws. I think the best bet would be to find a similar motor to yours on ebay or craigslist etc, and swap the housing of the one you buy. It should be a cheap fix, and a well worth of your time. Trust me, they are finiky.


----------



## bobfather99 (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDROGUARDIAN16 _
> *Coils are very, well springy, and they do fly all over the garage. *


Been there, done that.......
Took me most of an afternoon getting that mess back together...


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Practice makes perfect, 20 yrs ago I had a Honda 90 3-wheeler and I broke the rope reguarly. I was very good at it after 20 or so times


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Randy 

I think your best bet is to either locate a donor mower or just find another used one for $35.

Sorry
Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

well enough said for this, your price for a starter is going to be from the 40 55 dollar range. After you buy a new one, how long will it take to break again? answer... depends on how hard you pull and how far you pull it. Pulling the chord all the way till it stops will put stress on the knot and will eventually break off, and as all of us know, it aint fun!


----------

